# DIY tank construction



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I will soon be building a 25 gal tank. It will be 36" wide, 16" high and 10" deep. I will be using 1/4" plate glass.
On another list I read where they bottom of the tank should support the front, back and two sides. But when you look on the web most sites recommend the bottom glass is siliconed inside the front, back and side glasses. Here is one site that actually recomends using 1/4" dowells as spacers under the bottom before applying the silicone, thus the bottom glass is raised 1/4" above the sides/front&back. Wouldn't this cause the siliconed joints to stretch and possibly fail?
See: http://www.garf.org/tank/buildtank.asp

I want to build it right the first time, AND I don't want any disasters.

Thank you
Charles


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I checked my 50br that is plate last night when I was setting it up.

the bottom glass is inset in the tank by probably 1/4" -3/8". My little 2.5 is built the same way.

the 30br next to it is not built like that (not plate) neither is my 55, 20l or 20g.

Maybe there is 2 ways of building tanks that work and some choose X while others choose Y?


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanx for the input.
Strangely enuf, the only tank that has ever "sprung a leak" is a 10 gal that I bought from Wally's world. One day I was at the computer & I heard a sound at the tank. I looked and the lone goldfish seemed happy so I forgot about it. A few minutes later I heard water dripping. The tanks bottom had cracked. It was on another computer desk with a 3/4" oak board under it for additional stability. To this day I can't figure out why it cracked. The oak bord was straight and true, not warped.

Thank you
Charles


----------



## hpt84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wouldn't building a 25g cost more than buying one?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

hpt84 said:


> Wouldn't building a 25g cost more than buying one?


The main advantages of making one are that you can make the exact size tank you want, and you get the fun of doing it. But, when I checked into the costs for making one I did find that I could buy one cheaper. It didn't take much to discourage me, so I didn't try making one. I'm very impressed when I see photos of those people actually make themselves.


----------



## hpt84 (Apr 8, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> The main advantages of making one are that you can make the exact size tank you want, and you get the fun of doing it. But, when I checked into the costs for making one I did find that I could buy one cheaper. It didn't take much to discourage me, so I didn't try making one. I'm very impressed when I see photos of those people actually make themselves.


I was just curious. I love diy, and you could save a lot of money if it was a larger tank.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

hpt84 said:


> I was just curious. I love diy, and you could save a lot of money if it was a larger tank.


But building a large tank is a large (squared) job. Large means each piece of glass is thick, heavy, and hard to handle, not to speak of expensive. Then you still have to be able to move the partially constructed tank here and there as you make it, and large means very heavy. But, I have seen write ups here from people who have made large tanks. As I said, they have my utmost admiration!


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I built a DIY oak hood w/96W A&H CF kit. Now I have the factory hood w/ODNO F30t8 tube. SO, I need to build a 36" aquarium. I picked the 16"h X 10w so I can get a little more than 2 WPG. It will probably be a single species tank.
I'd like to get 2 female DP's to go with my lone male.

Thanx for the responses

Charles


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't mention that I found some 40" X 48" X 1/4 plate glass for $20 at a local used material shop. I bought 2 of them. The hard part is they had window tinting on them. It's hard to get the goo off.


Charles


----------

